# What's For Dinner Tonight? (March!)



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

So it's a new month now!







:

What is everyone having for dinner? Feel free to include lunch and breakfast if you want, I could always use some new ideas and inspiration!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

OK for the new month.... last night we had Cranberry Chicken. It was great. Tonight we are having veggie rotini soup. I will make grilled cheese for DH and DS to go with it, and I'll just have the soup.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
OK for the new month.... last night we had Cranberry Chicken. It was great. Tonight we are having veggie rotini soup. I will make grilled cheese for DH and DS to go with it, and I'll just have the soup.

The cranberry chicken sounds great! I have a bag of frozen cranberries I just found in the freezer that need to get used. Could you post the recipe? TIA!

We're having roast chicken tonight. I'm using the technique in The Good Cook. I'm determined to get roasting a chicken down to an art form this year!


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Last night was a tomato and roasted red pepper soup from Trader Joe's that everyone seemed to like along with a cold tri-color pasta salad that I added red peppers and chunks of cheese and grilled chicken with a little dressing for flavoring and some yummy bread.

Tonight is family dinner with my parents and brothers and niece and they are bringing dinner here -- yay







We are having steak tips and fries and salad and fresh bread and homemade cookies and I don't have to cook -- YAY!

I am enjoying the Feb thread as well as your blog for inspiration --I am always looking for new ideas and we try to eat pretty healthy most of the time -- thanks!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night was fettuccini (alfredo-ish) with lots of cremini mushrooms and medallions of pork.
Broccoli.

Tonight we're going out for Thai food, and I'm making a Mexican-style coconut pie for dessert.

alsoSarah


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm still thinking about tonight - DH is going to be out slaughtering lambs in the snow and wind, so I'm thinking maybe a yummy roast with potatoes and pumpkin or something similar.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
The cranberry chicken sounds great! I have a bag of frozen cranberries I just found in the freezer that need to get used. Could you post the recipe? TIA!

We're having roast chicken tonight. I'm using the technique in The Good Cook. I'm determined to get roasting a chicken down to an art form this year!










Sure, it's right here!
http://familieseatinghealthy.blogspo...y-chicken.html
You could make your own sauce with the cranberries.

There is a recipe here for cranberry green beans you might like making, too!
http://familieseatinghealthy.blogspo...ally-good.html


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

We're having pepper steak and steamed rice tonight. Yum!


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Last night we had homemade pizza.
Tonight, we'll have barbequed seitan, mashed sweet potatoes, and coleslaw. Mmmm....comfort food....


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a pan of enchiladas (with beans for DP, beef for me) in the oven.









I also made an enchilada casserole for the freezer.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

I'm planning some fried cod, watercress sauteed in butter and lemon juice, mashed potatoes and jerusalem artichokes, steamed broccoli & cauliflower with hollandaise sauce.

I need a dessert. Maybe rice pudding?


----------



## UmmBnB (Mar 28, 2005)

Dh is making Chicken Korma. It's windy and cold and snowing out so it will be a great warm us up dish. Yesterday it was in the 70s so we had burgers on the grill with ice cold beers. Love the weather changes!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night was a new recipe that was awful.

Breakfast was breakfast pizza, lunch was chili. Tonight is meatballs, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

The sheep slaughter was postponed due to weather, so no roast lamb tonight









We're having a mushroom pot roast on egg noodles, with either corn or acorn squash, and fresh "winter" bread.


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
OK for the new month.... last night we had Cranberry Chicken.

This looks great! So, that's what I'm having for dinner tonight. Along with mashed sweet potatoes and broccoli and yeast rolls. I'm finding so many good ideas from your blog--thank you!


----------



## janiecakes (Jul 4, 2007)

Last night was roast chicken, mashed potatoes and roasted broccoli. Tonight we're having green soup (collard greens, spinach, potato and chorizo) and homemade almost-no-knead whole wheat bread.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We're having what I planned for last night. DC decided on ground turkey taco salads for dinner last night....

Creamy Tortellini with ham, peas and mushrooms
Sauteed green beans with garlic
Cresent Rolls

Dawn


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

I made a ham and potato scallop. Everyone liked it, which is a huge victory in my family! Also, the recipe called for a can of "cream of" soup, and I made my own instead, utilizing the great advice I got on the thread I posted on that subject. Thanks, girls!


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwilki8* 
I'm finding so many good ideas from your blog--thank you!









:

I made your "Tamale Pie" with leftover chili last week, and everyone liked it. As I mentioned in my post (just above this one) that is really an accomplishment in my family.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwilki8* 
This looks great! So, that's what I'm having for dinner tonight. Along with mashed sweet potatoes and broccoli and yeast rolls. I'm finding so many good ideas from your blog--thank you!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dziejen* 

I am enjoying the Feb thread as well as your blog for inspiration --I am always looking for new ideas and we try to eat pretty healthy most of the time -- thanks!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 







:

I made your "Tamale Pie" with leftover chili last week, and everyone liked it. As I mentioned in my post (just above this one) that is really an accomplishment in my family.

Awww thanks! You guys are so sweet.







I'm glad that you are getting some use out of it. Sometimes I wonder what the heck I'm doing but I just like to do it for fun so we can remember what we ate and keep up with recipes as well. So if it helps someone out, that is bonus!















:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we are having lentil shepherd's pie.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

I'm making a new recipe - veggie lasagna.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we are having filet mignon with bleu cheese and onions, mashed potatoes and jerusalem artichokes, roasted brussels sprouts, collard greens and glazed carrots. oh yum.

my breakfast today is gonna be really good so ill post that, too. im going to make a big omelette with some excellent smoked salmon that we got last week and capers and sour cream along with sliced mangos and rasberries, and toast.







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having quesadillas--cheddar & colby jack cheeses inside spinach garden herb tortillas & sun-dried tomato tortillas--and black beans on the side.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
I'm making a new recipe - veggie lasagna.

If this turns out good, will you post the recipe? I really am looking for a good lasagna recipe. Mine are always runny.


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

Last night was chicken lo mein, the first time I tried it from scratch! Applesauce and homemade tapioca pudding.

Today is beef stroganoff from the freezer, rolls and salad, maybe some molasses cookies.


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

wife&mommy--the cranberry chicken was soooo good! And I put the sauce on my sweet potatoes, too. We'll be making that again for sure.

Tonight we're having curried lentil soup and my favorite homemade honey wheat bread.


----------



## reneeisorym (Oct 24, 2007)

Chinese stir fry -- bean sprouds, different kinds of mushrooms, carrots, zucchini, squash, tofu, jasmine rice, and just a bit of sirloin (prob 3 oz for the whole dish).
Yum!!


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Yay for the new thread!

Saturday night we had beef tacos, spanish rice, and black beans.

Last night we had alfredo egg noodles, brussels sprouts, and sweet potato fries.

Tonight is still up in the air . . .


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
If this turns out good, will you post the recipe? I really am looking for a good lasagna recipe. Mine are always runny.

Of course. I'll let you know this evening how it goes.







:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwilki8* 
wife&mommy--the cranberry chicken was soooo good! And I put the sauce on my sweet potatoes, too. We'll be making that again for sure.

Tonight we're having curried lentil soup and my favorite homemade honey wheat bread.


so glad you liked it. it is a favorite of mine.

cobb sandwiches for us tonight and leftover soup


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

My previosly made split pea soup with ham (frozen, now thawing







), organic field green salad, tangerines/strawberries/blueberries for dessert.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Tonight it's Beef with Sugar Snap Peas, rice and egg rolls. It's a new recipe off Recipezaar, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

We're having tortellini soup with some pumpernickel bread that I was craving.







:


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Tonight is leftover pot roast from last night - DH won't be home for dinner, so it's just the girls and me.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Veggie lasagna will have to wait until tomorrow. DH and I were starving after the gym and it needs to bake for an hour. We did boca burgers, tator tots, and green beans instead. With apple pie for dessert.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

We had salads, spaghetti w/ vodka marinara, garlic bread, and pears.


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

Sat - DP made sushi with red pepper, carrot, celery, cuke, avocado, smoked salmon and crab

Sun - my brother and his gf cooked - eggplant parmigiana, sauteed red peppers with tomato, salad, roasted lamb chops, roasted potatoes & onions and baked carrots with parsley and garlic. Lemon poppyseed loaf for dessert.

tonight - I made pasta tossed with sauteed broccoli, chunks of leftover roast chicken, marinated mushrooms and eggplant, mozzarella and parmesan cheese and olive oil. So so good and fast. Frozen blueberries with yogurt and a crumpet with honey for dessert.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Monday night was turkey mini meatloaves (cooks quicker that way







), mashed potatoes and a salad.

Tonight is going to be sweet potato and black bean burritos with salad.

Actually, we will have salad everynight this week due to my inability to make a "small" salad.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Salmon patties with salad and oven fries.

ETA: Slight change of plans. I'm doing the salmon patties still, but made a cheese sauce to go over spinach fettucine instead of the fries and salad.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Tonight we are having hot dogs and sausages on the grill and broccoli/bacon salad with craisins and slaw dressing.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I think we're going to have chicken fettucini alfredo, green beans, and salad tonight.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night we made beef (braised with tomatoes and chiles) and bean burritoes.

Tonight I'm making pizza, and spinach salad with goat cheese. And cookies.

alsoSarah


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

Tonight we will have leftover baked ham with sauteed green beans & roasted cauliflower.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having chicken strips, stuffing and a veggie I haven't decided on yet.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Lasagna with salad and breadsticks, tomorrow gyros and rice pilaf!


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been struggling with this ???? all day







So I will look at some of your replies and hope I get inspired.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

saucy honey mustard chicken, mashed potatoes, salad.


----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

coconut curry chicken with rice.


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

Mmm, Kajira, will you share your coconut curry chicken recipe? I'm still trying to find the curry love!









We're doing sausage jumbalaya (with tomato,peper and onion), pumpernickle bread and home canned peaches. Maybe bread pudding for dessert, if I get motivated.


----------



## my2suns (Jan 3, 2003)

BBQ chicken, baked potatoes and broccoli


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I've had to toss my original idea because we're going to be watching some kids for our friends (9 yr old twins and 18 month old), and I don't have enough to feed everyone. This was a last minute thing, so I need to figure it out soon. They're also very meat and potatoes kind of kids so I don't think the sunchoke gratin, roasted brocolli or zuchinni dishes I was thing of are going to work.

Ended up doing a very basic tuna casserole, since I knew everyone would eat it.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Tuesday - Chicken Quesadillas w/ refried beans and rice.







:


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We







the veggie lasagna. I am glad the recipe made so much because we're going to be eating it for lunch for a few days.









Recipe is from *Yogi in the Kitchen*

1 teaspoon sea salt
2 teaspoons olive oil
9 whole wheat lasagna noodles
1 1/2 cups fresh veggies like spinach, broccoli, diced zucchini or asparagus (I used spinach)
1 cup shredded carrots
8 ounces ricotta
1/4 grated Parmesan cheese
2 cups tomato sauce (I used organic spaghetti sauce)
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1. In a large pot, bring water with salt and 1 teaspoon oil to a boil. Add the lasagna noodles and cook until al dente, according to package directions. Drain the noodles and immediately rinse with cold water to stop them from cooking further. Lay the noodles out on a clean work surface so they don't stick together while you're assembling the dish.
2. In a steamer basket fitted over a medium saucepan (I just used a strainer) filled with 1/2 cup water, steam the veggies over medium heat for about 2 minutes, or until tender. Remove from the heat and drain. Let cool.
3. In a large bowl, combine the steamed vegetables, carrots, and ricotta, and Parmesan cheese.
4. Lightly brush a 9x13" baking dish with the remaining teaspoon olive oil. Spread 1/2 cup of the tomato sauce along the bottom of the dish. Lay three lasagna noodles over the sauce. Spread half of the veggie-cheese mixture over the noodles and top with 1/2 cup tomato sauce. Layer with another 3 noodles, the remaining veggie-cheese mixture, and 1/2 cup tomato sauce. Top with the remaining noodles, remaining 1/2 cup tomato sauce, and the mozzarella.
5. Cover the lasagna tightly with aluminum foil. The lasagna may be assembled several hours in advance or frozen for up to 3 months.
6. To cook, preheat the oven to 350* and bake for 1 hour. Remove the foil and bake, uncovered, for 10 minutes or until the cheese is melted and lightly browned and the sauce is bubbling. Let rest 20 minutes before cutting and serving.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight I am serving chili (from the freezer) and sweet potato biscuits.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have no idea what I'm making for dinner. I'm just out of ideas. My kids have so many food intolerances that I feel like I'm stuck in a rut. Last night was Philly cheesesteak sandwiches (no cheese) with pickled beets and steamed carrots. This morning was organic cold cereal (the power was out when I woke up due to an electrical storm) for the kids. Now that I have power again I'm going to make some coconut bread. And then I'm going to get motivated to out and get a deep fryer so I can make sweet potato chips tonight to go with whatever else I'm making - Chicken and bacon and something over rice sounds good.
K


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

That veggie lasagna sounds so good! I think it would go over like a lead balloon in my house, unfortunately, b/c dd and dh (














don't like veggies and they both have veggie radar. Gets on my last nerve, honestly.

Anyway, tonight we're having sloppy joes in the crockpot. I'm sure I'll catch flak for the green peppers in there, no matter how small I dice them. My dh would probably prefer Manwich to my delicious homemade crockpot recipe.







So annoying.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
veggie radar.









: That's hysterical.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Grilled chicken breasts, baked potatoes, spinach salad


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having Kartoffelpuffer (potato pancakes) with applesauce.

However, I'm totally blank as to what veggies I should serve as sides. Any ideas?

I have Brussels sprouts, green beans, spinach, asparagus, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes, frozen broccoli, frozen corn, frozen peas, frozen mixed veggies.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tonight we're having Kartoffelpuffer (potato pancakes) with applesauce.

However, I'm totally blank as to what veggies I should serve as sides. Any ideas?

I have Brussels sprouts, green beans, spinach, asparagus, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes, frozen broccoli, frozen corn, frozen peas, frozen mixed veggies.

Brussel sprouts are my vote, steamed then sauteed with onions in bacon grease - mmmmm, potatoes and cabbage...


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Spicy ginger tomato chicken for dh, I needed to cook the chicken so I got that going in the crockpot. My kids prefer boneless chicken














wouldn't normally cook two meals.We are having a friend and her LO over for dinner so I am making pizzas for the rest of us.







:


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Brussel sprouts are my vote, steamed then sauteed with onions in bacon grease - mmmmm, potatoes and cabbage...

I love brussel sprouts. That sounds so good!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tonight we're having Kartoffelpuffer (potato pancakes) with applesauce.

However, I'm totally blank as to what veggies I should serve as sides. Any ideas?

I have Brussels sprouts, green beans, spinach, asparagus, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes, frozen broccoli, frozen corn, frozen peas, frozen mixed veggies.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Brussel sprouts are my vote, steamed then sauteed with onions in bacon grease - mmmmm, potatoes and cabbage...

That does sound good. Unfortunately I have no bacon, but since we love Brussels sprouts even without bacon that's what we're going to have. I think I'll roast them with some EVOO, salt, and pepper. Maybe I'll roast some cauliflower, too. (I went to the grocery store this afternoon....it just occured to me that you might wonder where the cauliflower was going to come from!







)

Thanks!


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

I'm making homemade vegetable soup. I was going to make grilled cheese with it, but my DH ate all the cheese slices. I'll come up with something...







:


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
I'm making homemade vegetable soup. I was going to make grilled cheese with it, but my DH ate all the cheese slices. I'll come up with something...







:

Yum.


----------



## Nikki98 (Sep 9, 2006)

Tonight we had salmon with sauteed onions and garlic in butter, quinoa, and cabbage.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
Yum.

Actually, I didn't like the recipe. I did like my grilled cheese with shredded cheddar though.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight we had whole wheat penne with sausage & red sauce. Also a salad.


----------



## 2M's Mom (Aug 4, 2006)

Last night we had raviolis and salad, tonight we had chicken fajatis.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
Actually, I didn't like the recipe. I did like my grilled cheese with shredded cheddar though.









Bummer. So do you have a bunch of leftover soup now that you don't like? I hate that.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
Bummer. So do you have a bunch of leftover soup now that you don't like? I hate that.

Yeah, about 2 bowls full. Luckily I didn't make the whole recipe because I cut it in half.

Tonight we are probably going out to dinner for a friend's birthday.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Buffalo-chicken sandwiches for the adults, regular chicken tenders w/ranch dressing for the kids, with oven-roasted potatoes.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Angel Chicken Ranch Alfredo,Zucchini,


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight is ham and bean soup, spinach salad, and bruschetta.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Rachel, can you post your recipe for the angel chicken Ranch alfredo? We might be having that tonight, too.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Rachel, can you post your recipe for the angel chicken Ranch alfredo? We might be having that tonight, too.









Angel Chicken Ranch Alfredo

1 lb skinless, boneless chicken breasts
1 lb box of angel hair pasta, cooked
1 cup ranch dressing
1 cup parmesan cheese
2 Tbsp butter
1 cup light cream
1 cup frozen peas or pea pods, cooked

Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper to taste. Grill on George Foreman
(or other) grill while pasta is cooking. Meanwhile, melt butter in
saucepan; add cream and parmesan cheese, heating and stirring until the
cheese is melted. Add dressing; heat through. Stir in desired amount of
the cooked and drained pasta. (Do not rinse pasta, so the sauce will
stick to it better.) Cut the chicken in bite-size pieces and add to the
spaghetti mixture; add cooked pea pods and or peas.

Serves4


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Yum, thanks! I think I'm going to add squash & bell pepper instead of peas--do you think that will work out? We're not pea fans around here.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I'm not sure because I've never had it! It's another new recipe for me. You could probably leave them out and do a different side if you want instead of mixing it in.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night we ordered a pizza, and had homemade chocolate ice cream.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Tonight will be steaks with colcannon, and broccoli.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Inspired by an earlier post -

We're having boneless buffalo wings, the kids will have them without the sauce. Served with cornbread muffins (out the freezer), a spinach salad (spinach, tomatoes, onions, yellow peppers, carrots, maybe some cheese), roasted brocolli, and home-made french fries (oven baked).


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Angel Chicken Ranch Alfredo

1 lb skinless, boneless chicken breasts
1 lb box of angel hair pasta, cooked
1 cup ranch dressing
1 cup parmesan cheese
2 Tbsp butter
1 cup light cream
1 cup frozen peas or pea pods, cooked

Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper to taste. Grill on George Foreman
(or other) grill while pasta is cooking. Meanwhile, melt butter in
saucepan; add cream and parmesan cheese, heating and stirring until the
cheese is melted. Add dressing; heat through. Stir in desired amount of
the cooked and drained pasta. (Do not rinse pasta, so the sauce will
stick to it better.) Cut the chicken in bite-size pieces and add to the
spaghetti mixture; add cooked pea pods and or peas.

Serves4

That sounds awesome (and easy). I am definitely going to put that in my files and try it sometime. Thanks!


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight we're having breakfast for dinner: eggs and sausage from one of our local farmers, as well as pancakes from the freezer.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
That sounds awesome (and easy). I am definitely going to put that in my files and try it sometime. Thanks!

It was both! I made some changes, I'm going to post it on my blog probably in the morning. We liked it though.


----------



## janiecakes (Jul 4, 2007)

rice noodles with cabbage, cilantro, pea shoots, green onions and a spicy peanut dressing and curried carrot soup.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
my blog

I know I've said it before, but I really like your blog. I just bookmarked your cranberry chicken recipe, and I'm going to give it a whirl when I get my next chicken.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

DD had a Morningstar Farms "chicken" sandwich

DS had Amy's 3 bean and pasta soup

I had leftover crockpot sloppy joes from yesterday.

DH wasn't here.

We all had banana muffins for dessert that I made yesterday.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Breakfast for dinner night! Multi-grain Waffles, mixed berry compote (Cooking light recipe) and blueberry maple sausage from Whole Foods. Yummy.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Last night I made a new mac and cheese recipe, which I really liked. Apple crisp that I made in the microwave and some asparagus. Eating out with my friend fell through, but we did all go sledding.







:

Tonight we are going to my in-laws for venison.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

DH and I have a date so we are going out for dinner!









Kids will be home with a sitter, so we will probably order them a pizza? Not sure.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having pork souvlaki with tzatziki over salads (spinach, romaine, carrots, cucumber, onion, tomato, and kalamata olives) and a lemon rice pilaf (which is a new recipe for me.)


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. B. Sprout* 
I know I've said it before, but I really like your blog. I just bookmarked your cranberry chicken recipe, and I'm going to give it a whirl when I get my next chicken.










Thank you! We've been having so much chicken lately, but I've liked them all!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
DH and I have a date so we are going out for dinner!









Lucky you! Have fun. Where are you going, do you know?

We are having Rustic Cabbage Soup and probably some kind of homemade bread -- the crisper is bare.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Lucky you! Have fun. Where are you going, do you know?


I've been wanting to go to this Korean restaurant but I just found out they've closed!







So, maybe sushi, maybe Outback (love their steaks). Then we're going to a movie, either The Bucket List or Juno, depending on how long dinner takes.

Can't wait!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having blts and pineapple.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Tonight we're having blts and pineapple.

Mmmm I love blt's.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Tonight is a yummy roasted, brined chicken and rosted veggies- mushrooms, onions, carrots, and garlic. I LOOOOOVE roasted garlic!! And a salad


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cajun Red Beans and Rice with kielbasa







:
Steamed rice
Sauteed kale
Cheddar and scallion corn muffins
Ginger Pear Crisp (if I get to it!)

Dawn


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight we had pork roast (braised w/ onion, carrot, celery, & tomato), scalloped potatoes (VK, I used the recipe you posted on a thread here recently -- it was good!), and roasted green beans.

We made sloppy joes for lunch.

Tomorrow night I am making white beans with the leftover roast meat.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

We had leftover chicken from last night, with assorted leftover veggies from this week (some salad, corn, baked potatoes etc) and I made a Pumpkin Puff (kind of like a pumpkin souffle).

The pumpkin was kind of bitter though. Not sure why.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we are having leftovers. Gotta clean out that fridge! So, cabbage soup for me, and either cabbage soup, veg chili, or lentil shepherd's pie for DP. Last night I made some no-knead dinner rolls to go with the soup and they were yummy, so we'll have some of those reheated too. Leftover sweet potato biscuits (maybe with eggs?) for the kiddos.

.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We had homemade sloppy joes and oven potato wedges. They were both yummy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Tonight we are having leftovers. Gotta clean out that fridge! So, cabbage soup for me, and either cabbage soup, veg chili, or lentil shepherd's pie for DP. Last night I made some no-knead dinner rolls to go with the soup and they were yummy, so we'll have some of those reheated too. Leftover sweet potato biscuits (maybe with eggs?) for the kiddos.

.

Can you post the recipe for the rolls?


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I went on strike tonight - I was tired of meal planning. So we had pizza delivered.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Tonight I think we are having Quesadillas. Need to use up the tortillas.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We are having sloppy joes, fries, and a new recipe called "little chocolate cake."


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm* 
I went on strike tonight - I was tired of meal planning. So we had pizza delivered.











I did this too, last night--- We went out for seafoood! It was so good.







:

Tonight:
Stuffed shells (ground turkey, ricotta and artichokes)--- with Arrabiata Sauce
salad
garlic cheese toast


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Can you post the recipe for the rolls?

Yup. I'll put it in its own thread, it deserves that much. They were really good and super easy.

We are having pizza or something from the pizza place tonight -- DP wants chicken parm, I think, so I might have a sub too and the kids can have pizza. I don't much care since I am not cooking it!







Takeout is a huge treat for us.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Tonight I think we are having Quesadillas. Need to use up the tortillas.

GOOD IDEA......i'm inspired to do the same, we have left over tortillas too. we waste too much food.....







THANKS!


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

double post.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

VERY spur of the moment....I'm going to try roasted chicken breast chunks, artichoke hearts, diced tomatos, and some sort of parmesean cheese sauce over pasta, with a bit of crumbled bacon on top. A frerezer/cleanout the fridge meal. Oh, and key lime pie for desert.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Frikadiller (aka veal patties), mashed potatoes and red cabbage. Still thinking about making a cake or pie for dessert. Yum.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Tonight we are having leftovers. Gotta clean out that fridge! So, cabbage soup for me, and either cabbage soup, veg chili, or lentil shepherd's pie for DP. Last night I made some no-knead dinner rolls to go with the soup and they were yummy, so we'll have some of those reheated too. Leftover sweet potato biscuits (maybe with eggs?) for the kiddos.

Can I have the cabbage soup recipe, please?


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Tonight we had pasta with a veggie tomato sauce - tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, shredded zucchini, bell peppers, chiffonade spinach, garlic etc. Served with fresh bread (and a glass of white wine for me).


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Last night, we had chicken saltimbocca and cheesecake. I don't think I'm going to need to eat again until...lunch!







:


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We're having stuffed peppers tonight.


----------



## BCMomma (Feb 28, 2008)

The other night I made fantastic broiled pizza melts on mild sourdough bread spread with garlic butter, and topped with roasted red peppers, broccoli, portabello mushrooms, and melted gouda. Sooo good and easy!







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having parmesan herb chicken, leftover Annie's mac & cheese, whole green beans, and spinach salad. And my 6-year-old made a chocolate cake entirely by himself (well, I stirred the batter and poured it in the pan) on Saturday, and it is SO good. (He wants to be a chef.) So we'll have that for dessert.


----------



## reneeisorym (Oct 24, 2007)

Tonight is spinach and mushroom cream soup and Chicken Parmesan (Both Cooking Light recipies)


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

We had a big lunch today, and DH wasn't home for dinner, so we had homemade guacamole and corn chips, a sandwich, some strawberries and banana.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We're going to have turkey sandwiches with spinach and sprouts then hummus and crackers.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Can I have the cabbage soup recipe, please?

















: You're not paying attention. It was on page 2.









Rustic Cabbage Soup is the one I made the other night, mostly because I didn't have many groceries on hand but I had all the ingredients for this. But also take a look at Healing Cabbage Soup, which I made a few months ago and liked better. Or you could combine the two and just throw all kinds of veggies in there. They were both good, especially on stormy cold blizzardy nights like we're having!

HTH!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we had black beans and rice, with sweet-potato-cheese quesadillas.

Tonight I think I'll make a spinach pesto for some pasta -- I need to use up some summer squash that DP brought home, so I'll saute that and toss it with the pasta, maybe with some fresh tomato too. Oooh, and I think I have a jar of arty hearts hiding in the pantry. Mmmm...this is sounding better and better!







:


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 







: You're not paying attention. It was on page 2.









Rustic Cabbage Soup is the one I made the other night, mostly because I didn't have many groceries on hand but I had all the ingredients for this. But also take a look at Healing Cabbage Soup, which I made a few months ago and liked better. Or you could combine the two and just throw all kinds of veggies in there. They were both good, especially on stormy cold blizzardy nights like we're having!

HTH!









Well I'm sure I read it when I went over the 2nd page, I just haven't looked back to the old posts this week. And I didn't have cabbage in the fridge when I read it the first time either.







Thank you!

ETA: Tonight we're having a rubber chicken with mashed potatoes, gravy, asparagus, and cauliflower. Tomorrow I'll stretch the chicken for use in a homemade chicken pot pie (with a butter crust....omg the crust is to die for!), and the day after it will be used to make stock for mulligatawny soup (a new recipe for me.)

Flaky Butter Pie Crust

1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup cold water
1/2 pound (2 sticks) cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
11 ounces (about 2 cups) all-purpose flour
2-1/2 cups raw rice, dried beans, or pie weights

Dissolve salt in water. Refrigerate. Place butter and flour in a mixer bowl. Chill bowl, ingredients, and mixer paddle blade in freezer for at least 30 minutes.
Using the paddle blade and the slowest mixer speed, cut the butter into the flour until it looks like flakes of oatmeal. With the mixer running, slowly pour in the cold salted water and mix until the dough forms a ball. Divide the dough in two (or three for a thinner crust), flatten and wrap in plastic wrap. Refrigerate for 30 minutes.
Preheat the oven to 375°F.
Roll out one dough disk at a time, leaving the other in the fridge. Put into a 9-inch pie pan and press well. Do your edge detail. Return the crust to the refrigerator or freezer while rolling out the next disk. The crusts must be cold when they go into the hot oven, so do not leave one out while working on another. Next decide if you want your crust pre-baked or not. If you do, go on to step 5. If not, fill your crust at this point and bake according to your recipe directions.
Place a piece of parchment over the crust and fill with rice or beans to hold it down in the pan. Bake 20 minutes. Remove the rice/beans and press the paper liner to force the crust down into the pan, then remove the liner. Prick each crust several times with a fork. Bake 5-10 minutes more.
It's soooo buttery and yummy, and no shortening. Yum!!!


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Last night was red sauce from the freezer on shell pasta, and cheesecake. Tonight is whatever I can round up from the cabinets (we need to go grocery shopping, soon!).


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night was leftovers, hamburger rolls, mashed potatoes and cauliflower. Tonight we're going to my mom's for chorizos and sauerkraut.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night was oven-fried pork chops, mashed garlic potatoes, gravy, green beans and corn.

Tonight will be:
Tri-Pepper chicken and rice casserole
Steamed kale
Corn bread

Dawn


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
Last night was oven-fried pork chops, mashed garlic potatoes, gravy, green beans and corn.

Tonight will be:
Tri-Pepper chicken and rice casserole
Steamed kale
Corn bread

Dawn

We had grilled pork chops and garlic mashed potatoes last night!

It'll be chicken something tonight - I'm undecided!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Hmm, nothing sounds good tonight. I might let the kids choose. Which means tacos.


----------



## reneeisorym (Oct 24, 2007)

We'll be having gumbo with rice (just quick veggie gumbo (from cooking light) -- not the version that takes me all day grandma taught me) and crab claws.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

My whole family has been sick for days. We've hardly had any appetites at all. I managed to get down 1/2 a cup of cereal for dinner last night. I don't know what the rest of them had. It was all I could do to take care of myself and my poor, hot, vomiting baby.









I am so looking forward to having the energy to cook and the desire to eat.







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
My whole family has been sick for days. We've hardly had any appetites at all. I managed to get down 1/2 a cup of cereal for dinner last night. I don't know what the rest of them had. It was all I could do to take care of myself and my poor, hot, vomiting baby.









I am so looking forward to having the energy to cook and the desire to eat.







:

Awww...I wish you were closer to me so I could bring you a big pot of chicken soup!

Feel better, mama!







:


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Awww...I wish you were closer to me so I could bring you a big pot of chicken soup!

Feel better, mama!







:

Thank you, that is so sweet! Actually, I'm the one who started the thread about the chicken broth that you responded to, so thanks for that too! It is smelling good and not making me want to hurl, so that's a good sign...


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night was a pasta with chicken sausage, carmelized onions, and swiss chard.

Tonight is a chicken and veggie curry, with basmati rice.


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
Actually, I didn't like the recipe. I did like my grilled cheese with shredded cheddar though.









I always make my grilled cheese with grated sharp cheddar...and a little honey mustard and thinly sliced apples







:

In fact, that's what's for dinner tomorrow night since dh is out of town and he hates sandwiches.

Tonight-Shrimp and crab au graten with homemade bread and a spinich salad.
Thursday-homemade "Leftover surprise" pizza and salad
Friday-breakfast-Ds will get to choose which breakfast I make
Last night-Lemon greek chicken with roasted potatoes and bell peppers, bread, and broccoli.


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Tonight we're having parmesan herb chicken, leftover Annie's mac & cheese, whole green beans, and spinach salad. And my 6-year-old made a chocolate cake entirely by himself (well, I stirred the batter and poured it in the pan) on Saturday, and it is SO good. (He wants to be a chef.) So we'll have that for dessert.

That's so sweet! My ds will be 6 next week and he's requested that he make his own cake this year.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we are having chicken parmesan for the adults, with pasta and homemade marinara, and caesar salad. For the kids, regular ol' chicken tenders (although I will sneak broccoli into the coating a la Jessica Seinfeld) with ranch. DD will probably have some pasta too.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having chicken and dumplings. I've never made it before so hopefully its good. And some vegetable.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tonight is spaghetti and meatballs. Vegetable will probably be asparagus. I'll make some GF noodles for me, and no sauce (wah - I'm on an elimination diet). Last night I roasted a chicken so tomorrow I'm going to make soup. YUM.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We're doing spaghetti and mozzarella filled breadsticks for supper. kj - It looks like great minds think alike.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Last night was LLL, so we were out the house at dinner time. We snacked on oranges, yogurt, cheese, guacamole and chips before we left.

Tonight we'll have Chickan Piccata.


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

:spinach&goatcheesepie







:


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Oops, I didn't even think about what to make for myself. I planned ds's dinner but not mine. LOL. Think I'll just have some rice and veggies.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

We're having jambalaya with crawfish tails, shrimp and andouille.

alsoSarah


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I am feeling badly due to a cold or something.







... so I ordered a pizza for the family.

Dawn


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

We are still working on getting over sickness in our house. This week's menu plan is out the window. I made french toast tonight for dd and me. dh was gone. ds didn't eat today.







:


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

granolalight - Get better soon!

We're going to have homemade pizza for supper tonight.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Still feeling kind of







:... but I plan to use the slow cooker for dinner.

Slow Cooker Pot Roast
with root vegetables
Steamed Rice
baby lima beans
Dawn


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
We are still working on getting over sickness in our house. This week's menu plan is out the window. I made french toast tonight for dd and me. dh was gone. ds didn't eat today.







:

Have you had any chicken soup using your homemade stock? Hope you and yours are feeling better









its a bit early for me so I am not sure whats up around here tonight for dinner, I'll get back to you all on that.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slymamato3* 
Have you had any chicken soup using your homemade stock? Hope you and yours are feeling better









its a bit early for me so I am not sure whats up around here tonight for dinner, I'll get back to you all on that.

slymamato3 you are so sweet that you remember that I just made that stock!







It's in my fridge. Maybe I'll make soup with it tonight, I have all the ingredients. Thanks!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having salmon, stir fried veggies and something starchy I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm hoping for a nice roast beef, roast potatoes, brocolli, acorn squash and peas, but DH is "not in the mood for a roast". I'm working on him.

Edited to add - we had the roast beef


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Kids are having spaghetti with last night's marinara, and applesauce, and chocolate beet cake for dessert.

DP and I are having a vegetable curry -- spinach, potatoes, carrots, yellow squash and peas -- over brown basmati. And chocolate beet cake for dessert.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Last night was homemade pizza! One thin crust pepperoni for ds and one deep dish full of veggies for me and dh.

Tonight I think it's pot roast and root veggies, although I'd like to save it for the weekend and have some guests over - it's a huge roast!

or Breadcrumb pasta with salad.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

leftover chicken in the crockpot w/ cream cheese, wing sauce (melted butter and Franks) and a little blue cheese dressing. Celery sticks on the side w/ ranch or blue cheese.

I make an appetizer/dip version of this and love it, so I decided to do a meal version today in the crockpot.

Last night was grass fed roast over sauteed mushrooms and onions, and a green salad on the side.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We had creamy pork chops, rice, and broccoli, Nothing exciting.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilcrunchie* 
leftover chicken in the crockpot w/ cream cheese, wing sauce (melted butter and Franks) and a little blue cheese dressing. Celery sticks on the side w/ ranch or blue cheese.

Ooo!







: So you just dump this all together and cook? Do you serve it on/over anything? What's the consistency, is it like chicken-wing dip or not as gooey? It sounds delicious, we do love Buffalo chicken stuff around here.

Tonight we're having Asian firecracker salmon and an Asian-style slaw (carrots & cabbage with a cilantro-sesame vinaigrette; I think I will garnish with some peanuts too). I might make noodles with it, too. Oh, who'm I kidding, of course I'll make noodles.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Wed: black bean & chicken enchiladas from the freezer, sour cream sauce, spanish rice, roasted green beans

Thu: brussels sprouts, lentil loaf, potato gratin

Tonight: healing cabbage soup (as recommended by VikingKvinna), cornbread


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Tonight DH is out of town, so I am going to dinner with some girl friends.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
Still feeling kind of







:... but I plan to use the slow cooker for dinner.

Slow Cooker Pot Roast
with root vegetables
Steamed Rice
baby lima beans
Dawn

This didn't work out as planned.... as I didn't take out the roast. Dh ended up taking care of dinner, and I went to the dr.









We had Firehouse subs.

Hopefully, we get back on track this weekend as I hope I am feeling better.

Tonight: I am going to try this recipe I saw on Paula Deen







.

Wayne's Beef macaroni and cheese
Broccoli
5 cheese bread sticks (frozen from Target)

Dawn


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
Tonight DH is out of town, so I am going to dinner with some girl friends.









woohoo have some fun


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. B. Sprout* 
Tonight: healing cabbage soup (as recommended by VikingKvinna), cornbread

We just ate, and this soup is very tasty. And sooo easy. I used homemade stock instead of boullion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
Tonight DH is out of town, so I am going to dinner with some girl friends.









Have fun!


----------



## RightasRain (Feb 28, 2008)

2 frozen organic pizzas with organic salad ..

always have salad with pizza...gotta get the greens in there too..

my four year old boy eats salad!!!!!!!!

YEAY







:


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Tonight was simple. We had a lot of produce from our produce delivery that we hadn't used, bcs I was sick.

Dinner: organic *Yukon Golds, baked,* with butter, sour cream, (onions for DH only), reduced fat shredded cheddar. Oh, and we tried out our new found yumminess: Bacon Salt _("because everything should taste like bacon)_

Dessert: *Fruit Salad.* I made this with my 10yo DD who cut about half the fruit, though she let me skin the ones that needed skinning.


> 3 smalll kiwis
> 1 banana
> 1 braeburn apple, uneatable due to mushiness, but great for fruit salad
> 1 red danjou pear
> ...


Tomorrow, we will go buy about 6lbs of soup bones, and I will make *beef stock*. this will include:


> 6lbs soup bones, roasted approx1 hour
> carrots, maybe roasted
> onions, maybe roasted
> turnips, maybe roasted
> ...


_meat that's left_ off the bones, _plus a little more from the butcher,_ and chop up _some new veg,_ and _add barley_ and _half the broth_ for *Beef Barley Soup*. My DH loves it, so I figured this is a good time to make it. It will last us tomorrow night and Sunday, so I can actually follow that don't cook much on the Sabbath rule!

Then, on Monday, the coup de gras, the beef stock's raison d'etre.
*Corned Beef and Cabbage! YUMMMMY!!!*


> 2 large pieces of corned beef from the store, preferably total 8+lbs
> 6 yellow onions, quartered
> 8 Large Carrots, chopped into large pieces (washed but not peeled)
> 8 yukon gold or russet potatoes (russets cook quicker, but are grainy, and yukon golds cook a little longer, and maintain consitency better. But I digress)
> ...


Then, of course, there's the *soda bread.* I usually make one savory and one sweet each year.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Lasagna and Italian Green beans tonight for us.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorasMama* 
Bacon Salt

O...M...G... I don't know whether this is evil, or genius, or a little bit of both. All I can say is I wish that either a) I'd thought of it or b) I was related to the people who thought of it.









We have a busy, busy day today -- pancake breakfast at DS's school this morning, and shopping/visiting this afternoon -- so tonight will be something simple: probably a salad for the actual dinner. But tonight, after the kids are in bed, DP and I are bottling beer, so we're going to have nibbly snacks (cheese, focaccia, hummus, olives, etc.) and wine while we work.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

I did have a good time. Thank you!









I'm having leftover Thai food for dinner tonight. I am drooling over all these recipes now though.







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Mmmm, I'll have to try beef stock in the crock pot, then the soup!
Thanks!

Tonight it's pot roast - slow cooked all day in the oven (keeps the kitchen warm







) with potatoes, broccoli and cauliflower.

Apple crisp for dessert with hubby's homemade apple pie filling canned last Fall. Yum!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Slow cooker beef brisket (brisket, onions, carrots, potatoes, 1 can diced tomatoes, garlic, broth, and S&P)
Rice
Homemade pan gravy
baby lima beans
Store bought rolls

Dawn


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

Mulligatawny Soup

We just finished it!







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
I did have a good time. Thank you!









I'm having leftover Thai food for dinner tonight.

did you have Thai last night? What'd you get?

Isn't it fun living (and dining) vicariously through others?


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Last night was leftovers.

Tonight is posole and cheese and bean quesadillas.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I think I must be the only person on earth who doesn't like thai food.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
did you have Thai last night? What'd you get?

Isn't it fun living (and dining) vicariously through others?









Yep.







I had veggie stir fry... mild spice.. with sticky rice. With every meal you get your choice of soup, and I drool over their chicken noodle. It was so yummy! I never have any soup for leftovers though.







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Pork-and-veggie potstickers and a simple stirfry of snow peas and radishes in spicy garlic-sesame oil.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Chili for us. and cornbread.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Ramen and grilled cheese..







: DH was still out of town for dinner, but I did make raspberry muffins for his return.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Leftover pot roast with gravy, biscuits and collard greens.

Dh is making French Onion Soup - it smells SOOOO good.







:


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
Ramen and grilled cheese..







:

We had lasagna. It was really tasty, but honestly, ramens sound better.
I haven't had them in over a year, but I often crave the cursed things!

alsoSarah


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

My sis is in town ,so we went out for a late lunch of Chinese food







:.

I guess tonight will be sandwiches and fruit.... if we get hungry.

Dawn


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

ravioli and bruscetta


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Vietnamese spring rolls with lime dipping sauce and vegetable koftas with yogurt/mint sauce. A more labor intensive meal, but very yummy.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

We roasted a turkey today that we've had frozen since the holidays. One of our local farmers raised it. It was fantastic. Much better, actually, than the turkey we ate for Thanksgiving. The two turkeys were different heritage breeds and it made a huge difference. Now I've just gotta try to figure out which was which.







:

We had dressing with it (also frozen from the holidays) and sweet potato fries.

We'll be eating turkey dishes all week, and making stock with the bones for the next several weeks.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We'll be having home made pizza for supper tonight.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Spinach lasagna and a big salad tonight.

Lunch will be a big bowl of 3 bean salad. YUM!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm going to make this and serve mini foccacia breads (from the market) with it.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having taco bowls with tortilla chips & homemade guacamole.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had steak, roasted potatoes and cesar salad. I made a bunch of pizza too for lunches this week.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

After a crazy day of exploding car engines, dealing with a tow truck and selling the cursed car for scrap, we took the easy way out and got Chinese takeout last night.

Today is cold and snowy so it will be some kind of hearty veggie stew with veggies from our veggie box that was just delivered.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
I'm going to make this and serve mini foccacia breads (from the market) with it.

Sounds Yummy!

Dh is cooking tonight--

Grilled turkey burgers
Sweet potato fries
pasta salad ( I hope!)
baked beans

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 

Grilled turkey burgers
Sweet potato fries
pasta salad ( I hope!)
baked beans


Ohh, I think yours sounds really yummy! I love sweet potato fries.

Samjm, so sorry you were dealing w/car woes! I am glad you guys decided to treat yourselves.









My giambotta turned into minestrone -- I just couldn't help myself.








Had to add in the mushrooms and carrots and chickpeas. And my aunt loves minestrone, so I will freeze a BIG container for her.







But we're still having the foccacia w/it.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Tonight is chili in the crockpot.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having grilled cheese sandwiches on homemade bread and some kind of soup, probably some nasty canned soup that's taking up space in my pantry. Also raw bell pepper strips with Ranch dip, because I have a bell pepper that's about to go bad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is clam linguine, salad and french bread. The kids will probably have the bread, pasta and what's left of the cauliflower.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Tonight we're having grilled cheese sandwiches on homemade bread and some kind of soup, probably some nasty canned soup that's taking up space in my pantry. Also raw bell pepper strips with Ranch dip, because I have a bell pepper that's about to go bad.

Us too! Grilled cheese, the last packet of that cheapo noodle soup stuff and a salad though.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Tonight we're having chiken with beans and rice over tortilla chips.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Big cobb salads for the adults (spring mix and bibb lettuce; avocado; bacon; turkey; blue cheese; kalamata olives -- should have tomato too but our tomatoes went yucky).

For the kids, pancakes (from the freezer) and bacon.


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

crockpot _un_stuffed cabbage or "unstuffed cabbage stew":
ground beef (torn apart into chunks), rice, cabbage (chopped), big cans crushed tomatoes, salt, pepper, little garlic powder, little onion powder, additional water to cover - all tossed in crockpot....


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are having a whole chicken with potatoes, carrots, and green beans, all roasted together in the oven.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

We're having leftover Lentil and Chard soup from last night.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Chicken/Sausage/Yellow Rice Skillet
Corn
Baked beans

Dawn


----------



## KingstonMama (Jan 19, 2008)

We're having homemade calzones for dinner tonight...yummy cheesy naughtiness


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Pork chops with kumquat marmalade and roasted cauliflower.


----------



## anonyma (Jan 25, 2008)

Last night, we went to my folks', and had steak and shrimp and creamed spinach and roasted tomatoes with goat cheese.

Tonight, we're making pho.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Leftover posole from last week I had stuck in the freezer, and a loaf of homemade bread.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight will be frozen pizza & corn for us. I was going to do tilapia, but I realized we have to grocery shop, so I'm putting that off until tomorrow night.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We are going to have homemade chicken pot pie.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Last night was baked chicken breasts with a homemade shake 'n bake coating, baked potatoes with sour cream, and sauteed cabbage with bacon, onions, carrots, and green peppers. Deeeelish!

Tonight is barbequed pork (bottled bbq sauce














with broccoli, corn, and homefries using the leftover baked potatoes. Nothing exciting or inspiring I'm afraid.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
We are going to have homemade chicken pot pie.









We looooove chicken pot pie. How do you make your crust? I have the yummiest butter pie crust recipe. I'm not sure if I've ever posted it before but I can do it later if anyone is interested.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
We looooove chicken pot pie. How do you make your crust? I have the yummiest butter pie crust recipe. I'm not sure if I've ever posted it before but I can do it later if anyone is interested.

Oooh.. I'd love the crust recipe. I use the store bought kind right now... it's so much easier to roll it out.







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm making coconut-ginger rice with veggies. I feel like baking some dessert, too -- maybe brownies.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Last night was baked chicken breasts with a homemade shake 'n bake coating, baked potatoes with sour cream, and sauteed cabbage with bacon, onions, carrots, and green peppers. Deeeelish!

Okay, pretty please will you tell me how to saute cabbage? I looove cabbage but have never attempted to cook it myself.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
Oooh.. I'd love the crust recipe. I use the store bought kind right now... it's so much easier to roll it out.







:









My mother loved to bake. I think I've only had store bought crust a few times in my life and it is nasty compared to the homemade stuff. The recipe looks a little scary, but I promise it is super easy. Just start it in the morning and do the steps throughout the day (perfect for moms with young kiddos who interrupt at every turn) and you'll have a fabulous crust for your "chicken hot pie" as my 2 year old calls it.

Oh, and I only make it into two crusts usually. If I do it in three then I make one very small and fill it with apples, sugar, and cinnamon to make a little turnover for dessert.

http://www.ochef.com/r166.htm


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Okay, pretty please will you tell me how to saute cabbage? I looove cabbage but have never attempted to cook it myself.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Fried-C...II/Detail.aspx

It was really yummy and easy. I will leave out the cider vinegar next time, I think it would be tastier that way. I had shredded a whole head of cabbage for Asian coleslaw and had a bunch left that was mixed with shredded carrots, diced green bell peppers, and green onions so I used that. I also poured off some of the bacon grease because I had more than looked necessary.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having fried chicken, coleslaw and mashed potatoes.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
We are going to have homemade chicken pot pie.









DH is going to make tacos for dinner tonight instead. We wanted to use up our sour cream and salsa before it went bad (and we have a couple days coming up where we'll be out of town). He makes tacos with boca crumbles, quiona, corn, taco seasoning, and a little bit of garlic. It's so good!

I made brownies for dessert.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Chicken stiry fry with zucchini, peppers and onions, and just the right about of spicy heat - yum! We've eaten all the brownies I made the other night.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

We had round steak cooked in (homemade) BBQ sauce, with cornbread, baked potatoes, and veggies.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I am going to put together a pan of sweet-potato-and-black-bean enchiladas -- actually a fairly easy meal since everything was already cooked and refrigerated or frozen. All I have to do is assemble, bake, and chop up some lettuce to serve them on.


----------



## Blueena (Apr 3, 2007)

Tonight we are having my kids absolute favorite:

ox tail with a fresh tomato sauce (so easy to make in a pressure cooker)
white rice
black beans
green plantains


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

So we ended up eating leftover soup, homemade bread, and fruit for supper last night. Much better than frozen pizza!

Tonight I'm going to make black bean soup, cornbread, and we'll have tortilla chips with homemade guacamole.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we had fried chicken legs, baked sweet potatoes, collards and kale, and whole wheat biscuits. and homemade strawberry ice cream for dessert.







:


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

DH and I are feeling under the weather, so I made a big batch of chicken noodle soup with lots of garlic







and homemade wheat bisuits.


----------



## akvtmama (Apr 14, 2006)

Tonight we're having Quiche, broccoli and twice baked potatoes


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure tonight. We were going to have burrito casserole and beans but I think I'll be working late so it'll be up to dh to feed the kids. I'm thinking I'll be having some bruschetta and wine whenever I do get home.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Tonight is grilled chicken breasts, stuffed peppers (rice and veggies), and artichokes.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I made chicken with carrots, leeks and potatos in a white wine and cream sauce.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

It is cooler here today, so I will be making my Spicy 3 bean- 3 pepper Turkey Chili.

Chili ( with condiments: sour cream, cheese, black olives, jalepenos, etc)
white rice
homemade mexican cornbread

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Chicken piccata, a "risotto" made with Israeli couscous and mushrooms and parmesan cheese, and some other veggie -- salad maybe, or peas.

ETA: I ended up making carrots-and-peas -- very old-school cafeteria of me.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Friday is pizza night here. I might do one pepperoni and one BBQ chicken


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure. Either the burrito casserole I didn't make last night or baked potatoes.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm going out to dinner tonight, for a friend's birthday party. DH will be home with the girls and will likely have leftovers or something else he concocts.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

chicken soup with rice and a few of the rolls that i made for our dinner tomorrow.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Tonight, maybe spaghetti. I'll need to go get some bread though b/c my family doesn't eat spaghetti w/o garlic bread.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Its Friday, so that means homemade pizza! Yay!

Which also reminds me that I need to get the dough going.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

On wednesday I made green chili, beans & chicos and tortillas, last night was just veggie stir fry (simple but tasty!) and tonight's pizza


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Pork mojo tacos in corn tortillas, black beans and rice.
Maybe caipirinhas to drink.

I'm going to make something for dessert, but I'm not sure what.

alsoSarah


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Cheesy baked penne, Caesar salad, garlic bread and blueberry pie for dessert. Can't wait to







:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I haven't been able to keep up with this thread lately but have updated the blog. We had our spring feast last night and had leftovers from it tonight.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Lots of turkey leftovers here this week, as well as corned beef & cabbage leftovers given to me by a friend.

The only cooking of note: Wednesday night I made a roux-based turkey soup with turkey, corn, onion, & lima beans. Also cheese biscuits.

Last night DH grilled hamburgers, and I made turnip gratin & green beans.

Tonight we had a take-out dinner from our local bakery (which is so much more than a bakery & we







: it). It was halibut, asparagus, roasted potatoes, & tomatoes.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Ham & macaroni casserole. Not so healthy.... trying to use up leftover ham.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We ended up having

Spaghetti sauce with chicken meatballs over angel hair pasta
garlic green beans

The fishsticks had an untimely demise!







or should I say timely.....

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I made a big pot of vichyssoise. It was good, but there's definitely a plate of cheese and crackers in my future


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We had tater tot casserole and squash on the side.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove* 
We had tater tot casserole









This is one of my guilty pleasures...I never make it when DP is around (which is most of the time!) b/c he makes fun of me, but man, that's some good stuff!

Note to self: buy tater tots, tell DP to buzz off


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuffed Hungarian peppers with steamed broccoli and cauliflower with homemade blueberry pie.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight's dinner will be :

Baked Ham
potato salad
homemade mac and cheese
sweet peas
asparagus
mashed potatoes/gravy
dressing(stuffing)
yeast rolls

Dawn


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we had our big family spring dinner last night... roast goose, gravy, mashed potatoes, roasted sweet potatoes, homemade rolls, peas and onions, salad with walnuts and dried cherries and a cake shaped like a bunny for desert.

tonight is leftover sides from last night (we polished off the bird) and maybe a small ham steak with pineapple for me and my toddler...


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Bison steaks with sauteed mushrooms and blue-cheese butter, oven-roasted potatoes, and steamed green beans.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight was brussels sprouts, toasted kale, leftover turnip gratin, sweet tomato relish, & cornbread.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Last night was pan-seared duck breast and duck liver flan on a bed of greens.

Tonight will be roast chicken and sweet potato fries.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night I made baked (and a few fried for dh) chicken nuggets and oven baked fries for the kids. Dh made us omelettes with ham, cheese, onion and pepper.

Tonight I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Tonight it's just me and the girls, so probably homemade mac-n-cheese, raw veggies and apples. I'm feeling like baking some homemade bread too..


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Ham & Pineapple couscous for us. Still using up leftover ham!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

We're having Grilled Lamb Chops with Brown Sugar Glaze and Baked Asparagus with Balsamic Butter Sauce thanks to a great recommendation from BurtsGirl. We'll also have tosed salads and fruit salad.

I can't wait!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight's menu:

baked haddock
oven-braised veggies (cabbage, carrot, leeks)
broccoli for DP
beets for me
leftover oven fries from last night


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Sat was leftovers
Sun was snacks - hummus and crackers and fruit - we had a HUGE lunch at the in-laws so nobody was hungry.
Tonight DH is out so we'll have some of the leftover huge lunch that the in-laws insisted we bring home with us.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tilapia
rice pilaf
grilled veggies

Dawn


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
oven-braised veggies (cabbage, carrot, leeks)

Will you tell me about this dish?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. B. Sprout* 
Will you tell me about this dish?









Sure. It was roughly based on this recipe, only I used bacon grease instead of OO, leeks instead of onion, and omitted the red pepper flakes (forgot about 'em, and didn't think they added all that much the first time I made the recipe). And no poached egg on top.









Very nice if you like your cabbage tender and wilty (I do; my DP prefers his crunchy and slaw-like).


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we are going to have mushroom barley soup, side salads, and homemade rolls (from the freezer).


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having veggie stir-fry over soba noodles and pineapple.

Change of plans; Marc wants chili from the freezer. So we'll have chili with tortilla chips, salad, roasted cauliflower, and pineapple. We'll do the stir-fry tomorrow.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having this http://thepioneerwomancooks.com/2007...ro_mans_f.html with roasted potatoes and salad.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I was going to make spaghetti but then realized I don't have anything tomato-based for the sauce...and my oven is on the fritz right now, so it might be tuna salad sandwiches & fruit for us tonight.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Oh my goodness Allyson, I am sooo addicted to that website now!!! Thank you so much for sharing it! Those cinnamon rolls....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
Oh my goodness Allyson, I am sooo addicted to that website now!!! Thank you so much for sharing it! Those cinnamon rolls....









Isn't that an awesome site? I love the recipes!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Really though, I DO have work to do, but I can't rip myself away from that website!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
Really though, I DO have work to do, but I can't rip myself away from that website!!!!!!!!!

try the olive-cheese bread...


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Tonight we had Cheeseburger soup, and fresh bread.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
We're having this http://thepioneerwomancooks.com/2007...ro_mans_f.html with roasted potatoes and salad.

I went to the link. My mouth is watering. I'm not sure if it's from that sandwich or the Marlboro Man.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Tonight we had crockpot chili with shredded cheese and sour cream. It was soooo yummy. I made it with extra kidney beans b/c that's the only part ds likes and we all end up giving him more from our bowls.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night we had fettucine alfredo(with leftover ham, peas and mushrooms)

Tonight, I have clinical until 11 pm, so dh is in charge. However, I am leaving a coupon for a free one topping pizza for them. Most likely, it will be cheese pizza, some veggie, leftover Easter candy







.

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
My mouth is watering. I'm not sure if it's from that sandwich or the Marlboro Man.









:

Tonight's dinner is sausage-and-pepper sandwiches, mashed butternut squash, and green beans.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

That website is so awesome! I just posted a link to it on the main page here so everyone can check it out. I think I'm going to try everything she has posted on her page. I just wish she had more recipes!

Tonight we're having fried rice, corn, salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
We're having this http://thepioneerwomancooks.com/2007...ro_mans_f.html with roasted potatoes and salad.

That sandwich was amazing! I totally recommend trying it.

Tonight we're getting takeout from somewhere.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

We're getting takeout too.







Hubby has been gone every night this week, and I'm pooped!


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Last night I braised a lamb roast with garam masala, onions, tomatoes, carrots, chickpeas, and potatoes. Tonight we had leftovers. Roasts are alway better on day two, IMO.

Today for lunch we made the Pioneer Woman's olive bread. Very good recipe.







That's why I love this thread. Thanks for the link, Alyantavid, and the olive bread recommendation, VK. Thanks also for the braised cabbage link, VK!


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

we had a steak/veggie stir fry over brown rice, with pineapple and ww bread


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Roasted leg of lamb and deconstructed brussel sprouts in brown butter.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
deconstructed brussel sprouts

seeds, dirt and fertilizer?


















We're having creamy chicken and noodles tonight.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Today is my oldest son's 6th birthday and he requested chorizos so we'll have those and some veggie I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

On Tuesday we had roast leg of lamb with roast potatoes, peas, roast brocolli and carrots.

Last night we had leftover lamb, veggies, tortillas, cheese, fruit.

Tonight is going to be a lamb pot pie (although there's a rumor floating around that we're going to a local BBQ buffet, in which case we'll have the pot pie tomorrow night)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is creamy tomato soup, fresh french bread, bruschetta for the boys and I and a steak and salad for dh.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I know I've said this a thousand times this month, but tonight I am REALLY getting rid of the frozen pizza & corn!


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Tonight was Mama doesn't feel well+ Neighbor boy coming over for a sleepover+ gluten free = Mac and Cheese. Yup, with velveeta. Happens about 1 time a year and my arteries are clogging as we speak. I had a small portion myself mixed with leftover homemade chili, salsa, and jalapeños.

Sure was satisfying, I'll say that much.







:


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night, we went out for seafood. It was so yummy







:!

Tonight:

I am still deciding... I have some "london broil" steaks that I picked up for cheap, so I may marinate and grill those.
Nevermind on the steak-----
DH wants lima beans (with ham), white rice and homemade cornbread.

I am quick soaking the beans now.

Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Spaghetti here, boring, but I needed something simple.


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

middle eastern lamb stew w/ eggplant and tomatoes over rice with mixed greens salad


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

Because I am not all that hungry, I plan on making sandwiches and soup for dinner.

Jessie


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We had a late lunch for it was a free for all for dinner here. I had a mixed green salad with cucumbers and carrots on top.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Beef stew with homemade beef broth (yum!) carrots, onions, garlic, basil, thyme, pepper.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight:

I have some flank steak out, so I am thinking fajitas.

Steak fajitas with grilled red onion and belll peppers
Mexican Rice (homemade!)
Black Beans
Chips/ Salsa

Dawn


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I have no idea, but I'm not cooking it! Marc has midterms today (he's taking online classes) so Nikolai, Nathaniel, and I are at my parents' house for the day. They just went to the grocery store. I hope they come back with something good!








:


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We have decided on veggie stir fry for dinner.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night was breakfast: bacon, hashbrowns, toast and eggs.

Tonight is london broil, stuffing and whatever veggies I can throw together since we're running low.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We're having fried rice & garlic bread tonight. Something easy since today's supposed to be a relaxing day for me.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

The kids and I went away (to Grammy's house) for the weekend. Friday night we had pizza (and then I had fish fry later too -- my aunt works at a restaurant and brought it home for me). Last night we had Zatarain's red beans and rice with kielbasa (and then later I had a burger and fries from the restaurant -- can you tell I eat a lot when I'm at my mom's?














. Tonight we're having Annie's mac and cheese and Bolthouse Green Goodness smoothies. Tomorrow it's back to scratch cooking!







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, I changed my mind again. I bet you are all sooo surprised.









We're having Cincinnati chili over spaghetti noodles, and salad. It's my first time to cook this kind of chili (which is supposed to be sort of sweet, with cinnamon and chocolate added), and it smells great!


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Tonight is Turkey-Vegetable-Rice Soup--I've had the carcass in the pot all day to make the broth. Then I added some herbs, pepper, and garlic. In a while, I'll make rice to go in it, then add the veggies and Turkey meat (after removing the bones and that kinda stuff). I'm gonna make a batch of cornbread as the side.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Everyone but DD has a stomach bug today, so we'll be having canned soup & crackers. Or, should I say, SHE will be...


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Cobb sandwiches tonight.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

A beef-and-bean-enchilada casserole, with lettuce and sour cream.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I will be working until 6pm, so DH is on dinner duty tonight.

He will be making:
Sloppy Joes on ww buns
angel hair pasta with butter/parsley
corn

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have no idea. We normally have dinner at my mom's but she's sick and I have nothing planned or thawed.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tacos - quick and easy w/ cheesy rice and refried beans


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Tonight we had pasta, well it was really brown rice pasta.

Sauce- canned stewed tomatoes, left over organic plain tom sauce, 2 minced garlic cloves, small minced celery stalk, rosemary, minced red onion, about 1/2 C dry red wine, salt, pepper, ground beef. I wanted to add a bit of grated carrots but I ran out and need to go grocery shopping.

I can't wait until this summer so I can make this sauce with fresh garden veggies and herbs!!! Nothing like fresh homemade sauce


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Garlic tilapia broiled in broth with some lime and cilantro. With a big salad, about a pound of raw carrots, some sliced avo, and quiona cooked with garlic and broth, to which I tossed some broccoli.

I brought back Florida produce from our trip.







lol Does it count that we rwere driving home anyway?







I want a year 'round garden! Wah!! My children ate loquats right off my SIL's trees all week. I am jealous of SIL.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Fri : Lamb pot pie topped with homemade buttermilk biscuits.

Sat : We went out for a late lunch so dinner was just snacks.

Sun : Spaghetti with homemade meat sauce, fresh bread.

Mon : DH was out so we had leftovers


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought "gordita" shells at the store and stuffed them with refried beans, sauteed red, yellow, and green peppers, spanish onion, cheddar cheese and some sour cream. Yum.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We're having blackened chicken with mixed veggies on pitas.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

We're having blackened chicken with mixed veggies on pitas.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Mmmm...that sounds delicious.

We had whole wheat linguine with tomato sauce and globs of ricotta, with garlic rolls. Yum.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Just realized this is the March thread. Sorry!!


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
Garlic tilapia broiled in broth with some lime and cilantro. With a big salad, about a pound of raw carrots, some sliced avo, and quiona cooked with garlic and broth, to which I tossed some broccoli.

I brought back Florida produce from our trip.







lol Does it count that we rwere driving home anyway?







I want a year 'round garden! Wah!! My children ate loquats right off my SIL's trees all week. I am jealous of SIL.

Okay, I haven't read through the other replies, but i really must know about the tilapia recipe. TIlapia are a major aquatic pest species where I live, & if we could at least eat them....... maybe we could make a dent in the population...


----------

